# First time on Amtrak # 3 questions



## AlanB (May 12, 2017)

Coming from the UK to do a 3 week coast to coast trip on Amtrak taking 5 different trains. Thanks to all the information on this excellent forum I think we have most things covered but would like some confirmation on 3 matters.

We have access to the lounges in Chicago and New York with our roomette bookings. How long before departure time can you access the lounge?

On the South West Chief from Chicago, we are getting off at Williams Az so will presumably not be able to check in our large bags. Is there baggage space for large bags in our car?

In San Francisco I booked the connecting bus from the Coastal Starlight to Fisherman's Wharf and back from there to the California Zephyr a few days later. Our hotel, which was booked later, is nearer either Shopping Centre or Transbay Terminal. Does the bus go to all stops in SF and can you embark or board at any stop, or is there a manifest which means you have to use the stop on your ticket?


----------



## PVD (May 12, 2017)

I don't know the answers to the bus questions, as to the bags, if you are in a Superliner sleeper car, there is a luggage rack downstairs (where you board).


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2017)

AlanB said:


> How long before departure time can you access the lounge?


As soon as each lounge opens in the morning.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 12, 2017)

In San Francisco, one bus covers the entire route, and in practice you can get on anywhere as long as you have a bus ticket.


----------



## ehbowen (May 12, 2017)

AlanB said:


> On the South West Chief from Chicago, we are getting off at Williams Az so will presumably not be able to check in our large bags. Is there baggage space for large bags in our car?


While there is no checked baggage service at Williams Junction, there is a large communal luggage rack downstairs. It does get crowded at times, so try to stake your space early. While I've never had problems with items going missing, I recommend that anything valuable stay with you in your roomette. Be advised that Amtrak roomettes are _tiny_; you can fit a small tote bag or similar under each of the two seats and the step to access the upper berth can hold a medium sized suitcase, but that's about it.

Williams Junction is a tiny halt about four miles from Williams proper, but the Grand Canyon Railway hotel sends their van to meet every train. The hotel is quite nice; my father and I stayed there in 2007. There was a Wild West show in the morning before the GCR train departed for the canyon and there were entertainers aboard the train. If you are staying overnight at the Canyon then your luggage will be trucked to and from Williams.

If you booked the least expensive service from Williams to the Canyon then I would urge you to upgrade; when we made our trip they used former commuter cars with Torquemada seats which would have been fine for 30 minutes or so but were very uncomfortable for so long a trip. We were upgraded for our return leg (which was great!) and if I were to book the trip again the lowest class of service I would seriously consider is "first class", which is comparable to Amtrak coach service.

Sounds like a great trip! Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 12, 2017)

The AMTRAK Bus from the CZ only makes three stops: 1st - Temporary Transbay Term. 2nd - Financial in front of the Hyatt, 3rd - Fisherman Wharf Pier 39. There is a small sign at the last two stops. FYI - we found the hotels so expensive in FW that we switched to the Hyatt at California and Market in the Finiancial Area since it had easy access to everywhere in the city. I found a special rate for three nights at $700 with taxes. With a Muni APP we can ride the Cable Cars, Street Cars, Buses for three days. Also, I "modified" my Amtrak ticket from SFW to SFF

The Superliner SLeepers have luggage shelves on the lower level across from the stairs to the upper level.

The Lounges you can check in as soon as you arrive, there is no minimum or max on arriving.


----------



## Acela150 (May 12, 2017)

Is it bad that at first I thought Guest_AlanB was the AlanB who is know for his Alanisms.  :lol:


----------



## AlanB (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for all your advice, especially about the Grand Canyon Railway and Muni APP. Lonestar648, can you tell me how you got your ticket "modified". I would like to change from SFW to SFC. Can it be done at Amtrak ticket offices at any large station?


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 13, 2017)

Just called the 800 number, talked to a customer service rep. When I call if I get one who wants to do some that costs money, or understand "modify", I just politely hang up and call again. There are some terrific Customer Service Reps and then there are a few others. Have a great trip. I love traveling across this beautiful country, I just can't get enough. I see new things evertime I travel.


----------



## the_traveler (May 13, 2017)

You DO NOT have to modify your reservation, since the same Thruway bus goes to both SFW and SFC! Besides Guest_AlanB_ is in the U.K. - and the 800 number does not work there!


----------



## BCL (May 13, 2017)

zephyr17 said:


> In San Francisco, one bus covers the entire route, and in practice you can get on anywhere as long as you have a bus ticket.


Do they still split up the bus routes with multiple buses?


----------



## BCL (May 13, 2017)

When you state "large bags", about how large? Amtrak's carry-on allowances are approximately the size/weight of typical airline check-in allowances. There are slight differences (including metric sizes/weight for non-US airlines) though, but you should have no issues if it's reasonably close. If it fits and you don't need help you're good to go. There may be a $20 per piece oversize or overweight fee, but I don't think there's much chance of it being enforced for something "close enough".

You could do all sorts of things in San Francisco. You could ask for your baggage to be checked in to SFC and pick it up later. Otherwise, any checked-in baggage must be claimed in Emeryville and given by you to the driver for loading. They will bring out a luggage cart to the bus loading area. The bags destined for SFC (Temporary Transbay Terminal) will be automatically transferred. Any other bags tagged for EMY will be claimed on the cart, and you can give it to the driver to place in the baggage hold. You claim it later on arrival.


----------

